# Vancouver and Victoria at night



## ksproul (Dec 1, 2009)

My wife and I visited Vancouver and Victoria, BC (Canada), over Thanksgiving weekend.  I got my new Canon 7D just one day before leaving, so this was its test run.  So far, I'm very pleased with it.  I thought I'd share a few of my favorites from the trip.  They're probably not groundbreakingly original, but I enjoyed getting the shots.  C+C are welcome!

1 - Vancouver skyline from Stanley Park:






2 - Lions Gate Bridge from Stanley Park in Vancouver:





3 - Another view of Lions Gate Bridge from Stanley Park in Vancouver:





4 - British Columbia Parliament Buildings in Victoria:





Thanks,
Kris


----------



## fstop (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice, especially like #2.  Fine Job


----------



## altitude604 (Dec 1, 2009)

#2 and #4 are my faves.


----------



## Yemme (Dec 3, 2009)

I love the last one.  Oooooo the lights.. such a fairy tale image.


----------



## Mersad (Dec 7, 2009)

Great images! Love the last one.


----------

